# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] how do i get only the decimal value in excel

## vardoo

i just want to retrive the decimal value for a paticular number eg (23.45 , i
just want 45). is there an inbuilt function in excel?

thank you

----------


## Scott P

Hi -- there is a way to return the fractional part of a number (in a
fractional form) using a function (or two) in Excel.

If you want a positive value for the fractional part of the number
(irrespective of the sign of your particular number), place your number of
interest (e.g. 23.45) in cell A1 and try this formula: =ABS(A1-TRUNC(A1))

If you want the fractional part of the number to reflect the sign of your
particular number (e.g. -0.45 for -23.45), place your number of interest
(e.g. 23.45) in cell A1 and try this formula: =A1-TRUNC(A1)

I hope that helps.

"vardoo" wrote:

> i just want to retrive the decimal value for a paticular number eg (23.45 , i
> just want 45). is there an inbuilt function in excel?
>
> thank you

----------


## MartinW

Hi vardoo,

=A1-INT(A1)  will return 0.45

=(A1-INT(A1))*100  will return 45

HTH
Martin

----------


## Scott P

Thanks, Martin.  Vardoo and Martin -- I would only note two things regarding
the two formulas below (1) if you use INT instead of TRUNC with negative
numbers, different results will be returned for different numbers (e.g. the
below INT formula will return 0.55 if you pass in -23.45 as the argument --
the Excel help file provides good coverage of the difference between INT and
TRUNC) and (2) the use of a multiplier to remove the decimal point from the
result can get more involved if you are not sure that the fractional part of
the number will contain two digits (e.g. 45).

I hope that helps.

"MartinW" wrote:

>
> Hi vardoo,
>
> =A1-INT(A1)  will return 0.45
>
> =(A1-INT(A1))*100  will return 45
>
> HTH
> Martin
>
>
>

----------


## Fli159

Excellent working fine

----------


## ronseidl

It is a bit complicated, but I will give you the answer
First consider just sum of the dollars
The formula in the cell will be =SUM(V35:V51)
Add to it the sum of the cents column but the cents sum must be divided by 100  =SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100)
And then you just want the whole dollars part, so just take the integer =INT(SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100))

For the total in the cents column you take the whole sum and subtract the integer part to get just the cents
=SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100)-INT(SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100))
But you need to format this cell to a two digit number with no places after the decimal, so multiply it by 100
=(SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100)-INT(SUM(V35:V51)+(SUM(W35:W51)/100)))*100

Hope this helps at tax time
Ron

----------

